# Thursday night drinkies and fun



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Suggestions please on where to go out on Thursday night for some good banter, beers and laughs?

Fancy somewhere different to Irish Village, Barnasty etc


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> Barnasty


awesome, thumbs up!


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

We're in mate as long as you don't mind a couple of "fogies" coming along !! .....


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Not at all, Stew and Mrs Stew too!!!!!! 

We just not sure where to go and fancied somewhere different to the usual haunts


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

SBP said:


> Suggestions please on where to go out on Thursday night for some good banter, beers and laughs?
> 
> Fancy somewhere different to Irish Village, Barnasty etc


You been drinking already I think you meant Barasti. 
What about 360 bar at Jumeria.

The 360 Degrees Bar - Jumeirah Beach Hotel - Jumeirah


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Try Chi. It's a nightclub, lots of loud music and people dancing, but there are different venues to try and I absolutely love the place!

Here


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> Try Chi. It's a nightclub, lots of loud music and people dancing, but there are different venues to try and I absolutely love the place!
> 
> Here


Where is it I have not been that one


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

SBP said:


> Not at all, Stew and Mrs Stew too!!!!!!
> 
> We just not sure where to go and fancied somewhere different to the usual haunts


Or Trader Vics, there are a few around.
Welcome to Trader Vic's
Welcome to Trader Vic's


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

stewart said:


> Where is it I have not been that one


At The Lodge. Close to American Hospital. Al Nasr Leisureland!


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

stewart said:


> Where is it I have not been that one


Thanks Pamy
I must have given you to much loving already cause it wont let me thank you..................
Now we got to decide


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

No I meant barnasty as that is what Mr Capp calls it as he obviously loves mixing with the "lovely" people


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

SBP said:


> No I meant barnasty as that is what Mr Capp calls it as he obviously loves mixing with the "lovely" people


Oh ok


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

stewart said:


> Thanks Pamy
> I must have given you to much loving already cause it wont let me thank you..................
> Now we got to decide


There's no such thing as too much loving...unless you're on expatforum!


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> There's no such thing as too much loving...unless you're on expatforum!


What a response ..... Amen !!! .....  ..... :clap2::clap2::clap2: ....


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I shall be at Alpha and thereabouts (Dubliners, Warehouse) this evening. Toploader are playing and although I am not really a fan of theirs a good mate of mine is in the support band, so really we're going along for him.

-


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> I shall be at Alpha and thereabouts (Dubliners, Warehouse) this evening. Toploader are playing and although I am not really a fan of theirs a good mate of mine is in the support band, so really we're going along for him.
> 
> -


What time are the bands on, we could just do that venue


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

stewart said:


> What time are the bands on, we could just do that venue


Doors open at 7.00pm and support band is due on shortly before 9.00pm.

I _think_ tickets are available on the door or frm Time Out/ ITP website. AED 95 each.

I'm really looking forward to it. Love seeing friends doing well :clap2:

-


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Fatenhappy said:


> We're in mate as long as you don't mind a couple of "fogies" coming along !! .....


Sorry boys have to pull the pin .... I was reminded about 1:30 that I had previously made a booking at AR Golf Club at 4PM for a round ... 

I know old age kicking in !!! ....


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Fatenhappy said:


> Sorry boys have to pull the pin .... I was reminded about 1:30 that I had previously made a booking at AR Golf Club at 4PM for a round ...
> 
> I know old age kicking in !!! ....


Mate your a sucker for punishment, I hope the golf course is in the shade.
Beter man than me :clap2::clap2:


----------



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

Well I'll throw a random one in. Me, the boy and PS are going to Vista. Holiday Inn express, Knowledge Village (next to media city). 100 for a litre of the grape variety and 3 for 2 on cocktails/beers between 6-8. Great views, great food and shisha for anyone who wants it.


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

OK a couple of us are heading to Jumera hotel-360 degree bar about 8ish
All welcome


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> Doors open at 7.00pm and support band is due on shortly before 9.00pm.
> 
> I _think_ tickets are available on the door or frm Time Out/ ITP website. AED 95 each.
> 
> ...


So Elph, are we to take it you will be Dancing in the Moonlight?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

SBP said:


> So Elph, are we to take it you will be Dancing in the Moonlight?


Heavens no. I loathe that track and am not a fan of the band. Quite like Achilles Heel though. I went to support one good friend and meet up with a load of others. 

-


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> Heavens no. I loathe that track and am not a fan of the band. Quite like Achilles Heel though. I went to support one good friend and meet up with a load of others.


aww it is such a happy tune though!


----------

